# How to make a profit cooking home made soups ...



## sabine lobos (Nov 10, 2013)

I am thinking of providing three different soups..one vegan/organic, one just plain healthy and one lush/pure comfort food for the typical Buffalonian..(Buffalo, New Yorkers love their wings and beef on weck)

I would need to provide at least 7 qts. of each soup, would be cooking Sunday, Tuesday and Thursdays.

I am thinking that the shelf life of soup is two days..am I correct?

Is there a way for me to make a decent profit doing this?

Thank you for your advice...much appreciated!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

sabine lobos said:


> I am thinking that the shelf life of soup is two days..am I correct?


Depends upon the soup. Different ingredients have different shelf lives. In general, animal products break down quicker than vegetable. Depends upon pH level of soup. Depends upon how they are made. Depends upon how long and at at what temperature during the cooking process. Depends upon how it is cooled, once again time and temperature. Are they to be transported hot? Are they to be reheated and held hot? If so how long at what temperature and how many times.


sabine lobos said:


> Is there a way for me to make a decent profit doing this?


Depends upon what you consider to be a decent profit and how quickly that needs to transpire. My gut tells me that the answer is no because I think you will be opening a whole can of worms that you hadn't considered. Seller's permit, tax license, liability insurance, commissary kitchen and that is just the tip of the iceberg. Not trying to put the great kibosh on your idea, just the realities.


----------



## sabine lobos (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you for your input!

My original concept is a Veggie Burger..no meat, no cooking, just preparing in my home kitchen.  I would transport these to the Deli, uncooked, they would then grill them in their kitchen.  I wonder if this scenario would be less problematic and more profitable.  8 oz. burger would price out at $8.00, $1.00-$1.50 ingredient cost per burger, $2.50 labor charge per burger would leave $4.00 profit for Deli.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cheflayne said:


> My gut tells me that the answer is no because I think you will be opening a whole can of worms that you hadn't considered. Seller's permit, tax license, liability insurance, commissary kitchen and that is just the tip of the iceberg. Not trying to put the great kibosh on your idea, just the realities.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you don't do a huge volume, you wont make it.


----------



## crepelover (Nov 19, 2013)

I've started 3 different food businesses from scratch in two western states, and worked with many food startup folks.

1.  Go to Health Department (HD) and talk to them about your idea.  Do this FIRST! Please, save yourself some grief.

      Be prepared to describe your kitchen (e.g. if you have pets in the home you are done - that is usually a no).

      Most HD rules will not allow PHF to be made in a home kitchen.  (PHF - is potentially Hazordous Food)

 2. Get a quote on insurance

 3. Ask a few Delis what they would pay,  do the math, and include YOUR labor

 4. Figure out how to cook and chill 10s of gallons,   safe food transport methods... (you made need a blast chiller...cambros)

Explore some alternates:

    1)  Have a soup booth at your local farmers market  - nothing like feedback from strangers...

    2) Find a church with a commercial kitchen  - or try night shift at a local restaurant

Good luck.


----------

